# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας Bodybuilding.gr 2017

## Muscleboss

*ΑΝΟΙΧΤΗ ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ*

*Προσκαλούμε όλα τα μέλη και τους φίλους του Bodybuilding.gr στην Κοπή της Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας μας, την Παρασκευή 6 Ιανουαρίου 2017 στο ιστορικό Γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου (Τροίας 28, Αθήνα) και ώρα 6μμ.
Θα είναι μια ευκαιρία να βρεθούμε από κοντά, να συζητήσουμε τα αγαπημένα μας θέματα, να φωτογραφηθούμε και φυσικά να απολαύσουμε τη βασιλόπιτα του Bodybuilding.gr!

*(Είσοδος ελεύθερη)*

**Εκ της διαχειριστικής ομάδας του Bodybuilding.gr
*

----------


## beefmeup

αυτα ειναι :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραία μάζωξη θα έχουμε, θα παρευρίσκονται και βετεράνοι του αθλήματος αλλα και νυν αθλητές, φίλοi του site αλλά και μέλη.
Θα περάσουμε τέλεια! :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Ευκαιρία να παρευρεθούν όλοι οι φίλοι δίχως την πίεση του χρόνου που έχουμε στις διοργανώσεις που παρευρισκόμαστε  :03. Thumb up: 
Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους και καλή νέα χρονιά να έχουμε!!!

----------


## goldenera

Μακάρι να μπορέσουμε να παραβρεθούμε όσοι περισσότεροι γίνεται, ειδικά ο ιστορικός αυτός χώρος προσφέρεται ιδανικά για κους-κους και εμπλουτισμό γνώσεων σε παρείστικο κλίμα και με γιορτινή διάθεση :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Να αρχίσουμε να μετράμε ποιοι θα παρευρεθούν για να έχουμε και μια εικόνα για το επόμενο Άτλας   :01. Smile:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Εγω θα ρθω. :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα προσκληθούν και αρκετοί βετεράνοι όπως ο Κούκος,Μπατής,Μωρος, Σαρηγιάννης ,Ζωης κτλ , μαζί με τα μελη και φίλους του φορουμ, θα ειναι μαι πολυ καλη ευκαιρία γνωριμίας και ανταλλαγής απόψεων.
Γενικά η κοπή πίτας στα γυμναστήρια ήταν μια όμορφη διαδικασία που πάντα γινόταν, καιρός λοιπόν να γυρισουμε στις παραδοσιακές στιγμές!

----------


## Muscleboss

Φωτογραφίες από κοπή πίτας το 1991... κάποια από τα πρόσωπα θα είναι ξανά εκεί 26 χρόνια μετά.  :08. Toast: 





>

----------


## Tolis 1989

Θα είμαι εκεί κι εγώ!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## parex

Ωραία κίνηση μακάρι να ήμουν κοντά να έρθω κ εγώ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## psonara

κι εγω με τη σειρα μου θ'ανεβω αυθημερον αθηνα για να παραστω σ'αυτη τη συναντηση διοτι θεωρω ο,τι καλυτερο να συναντηθει καποιος με ανθρωπους που εχουν το ιδιο παθος με το σιδερενιο αθλημα. :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

^^ Αντε  ωραία, Psonara ακούω και Psonara δεν βλέπω τοσα χρόνια :01. Razz:   :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## sobral

> ^^ Αντε  ωραία, Psonara ακούω και Psonara δεν βλέπω τοσα χρόνια


Θεού θέλοντος καιρού επιτρέποντος θα δεις και Sobral  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

> κι εγω με τη σειρα μου θ'ανεβω αυθημερον αθηνα για να παραστω σ'αυτη τη συναντηση διοτι θεωρω ο,τι καλυτερο να συναντηθει καποιος με ανθρωπους που εχουν το ιδιο παθος με το σιδερενιο αθλημα.





> Θεού θέλοντος καιρού επιτρέποντος θα δεις και Sobral


Ωπωπω ... προμηνύεται συνάντηση γιγάντων!  :08. Toast:

----------


## zois dimitris

Θα παρευρεθω και εγω στη κοπη , πρωτα ο Θεος ,ευκαιρία να δω παλιους φιλους αλλα και νέους που ισως μονο σαν ονομα με γνωρίζουν .Καλη χρόνια σε ολους !!!

----------


## Muscleboss

> Θα παρευρεθω και εγω στη κοπη , πρωτα ο Θεος ,ευκαιρία να δω παλιους φιλους αλλα και νέους που ισως μονο σαν ονομα με γνωρίζουν .Καλη χρόνια σε ολους !!!



Μεγάλη μας χαρά Δημήτρη! καλή χρονιά!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραία Δημήτρη, θα περάσουμε ωραία :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Τα κίνητρα για να παραυρεθούμε στην κοπή αυξάνονται συνεχώς από ότι βλέπω, τόσο από φίλους του φορουμ που δεν έχουμε γνωρίσει από κοντά, αλλά και από πρωταγωνιστές του σιδερένιου αθλήματος που μόνο σε περιοδικά έχουμε απολαύσει και μας έχουν εμπνεύσει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## psonara

> ^^ Αντε  ωραία, Psonara ακούω και Psonara δεν βλέπω τοσα χρόνια


χαχαχα!ταξιδι αστραπη μονο για το φορουμ αψηφωντας τις καιρικες συνθηκες!
 :08. Toast:

----------


## psonara

> Ωπωπω ... προμηνύεται συνάντηση γιγάντων!


 :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## zois dimitris

ΧΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ , ΚΩΣΤΑ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΦΩΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΣΑ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΑ..ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ Κ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ !!!!!

----------


## Levrone

Ωραια πραγματα ρε γαμωτο!!!!  :01. Sad:   :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Polyneikos

*TA ΛΕΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ, ΣΗΜΕΡΑ, ΣΤΙΣ 18:00*  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Ετοιμαζόμαστε και ερχόμαστε...  :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

Mόλις επέστρεψα από το event, φωτορεπορτάζ και παρελκόμενα θα έχουμε φαντάζομαι από τον δαιμόνιο πια φωτορεπόρτερ Polyneiko ο οποίος οπλίζει και εκτελεί πλέον πιο γρήγορα και από το φλας της φωτογραφικής μηχανής :01. Mr. Green:  όλα κύλησαν όμορφα και το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι γνώρισα από κοντά μέλη που δεν είχα ξαναδεί, όπως το φίλο *οπουυπαρχειθεληση* το φίλο *sobral* που μας ήρθε από τα όμορφα Χανιά μόνο και μόνο για το event, και τελευταία και καλύτερη (ως γυναίκα :01. Wink: ) τη φίλη *psonara* που ήρθε από την Αμαλιάδα, νέα παιδιά προσγειωμένα και με ήθος. Eπίσης είχαμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε τον ιδρυτή της ιστοσελίδας τον Πάνο, ζεστός και φιλικός μας κάνει πάντα να αισθανόμαστε οικεία και όμορφα.

Ειδική αναφορά θα κάνω στον Κο Κούκο που είχα την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω και να συνομιλήσω μαζί του και φυσικά τους κους Μαραγκάκη και Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο που συνεχίζουν να μας εμπνέουν με την ιστορία τους και όχι μόνο

Άντε και του χρόνου να είμαστε καλά, και περισσότεροι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Κι εγώ μόλις γύρισα  :01. Mr. Green:  Πραγματικά εντυπωσιάστηκα από την ατμόσφαιρα που επικρατούσε...Χάρηκα πολύ για όσους γνώρισα πρώτη φορά και πρόλαβα να πώ δυο κουβέντες  :02. Welcome: 

Όλοι φοβερά παιδιά....Και το γυμναστήριο τρομερό σαν χώρος.

----------


## nicolaos_m

Ήταν μία ωραία ευκαιρία να βρεθούμε και μάλιστα στον καλύτερο χώρο που θα μπορούσε να γίνει!
Είδα ανθρώπους από "τα παλιά", αθλητές που είχαμε αγωνιστεί μαζί και είχαμε χρόνια να βρεθούμε, αλλά
και νέα παιδιά που είχα την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω!
Να είστε καλά και του χρόνου πρώτα ο Θεός να γίνει πάλι αυτή η όμορφη συνάντηση! 

 υ.γ. Συγνώμη αν δεν μίλησα σε κάποιους ή δεν τους γνώρισα. Χωρίς τα γυαλιά μου και 
με μυαλό κάποιας ηλικίας, ότι μπορούσα έκανα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε ενα πολύ ζεστό κλίμα έγινε η κοπή της πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας του Bodybuilding.gr, για το 2017.
Φίλοι του φόρουμ , μέλη, παλαιοί αθλητές-Θρύλοι αλλά και ενεργοί αθλητές παρευρέθησαν για να περάσουμε μια χαλαρή βραδυά.



Το καλλιτέχνημα του φίλου Goldenera, η μπιλντέρικη βασιλόπιτα που τείνει να γίνει θεσμός από τα χεράκια του συνφορουμίτη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## beegee

μπραβο παιδια  :03. Thumb up:  και του χρονου με υγεια  :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Πηρες απουσια beegee :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beegee

πηρα πηρα  :01. Sad:  η αληθεια ειναι οτι φετος ηθελα να ρθω...αλλα...δεν τα καταφερα 
δεν πειραζει ,του χρονου να μαστε καλα θα δωσω το παρον  :01. Mr. Green: 
το φλουρι σε ποιον επεσε ????

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Στον Oπου_Υπαρχει_Θεληση...τσιμπησε κ τα δωρακια του. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

yup....ήμουν ο τυχερός και πραγματικά ωραία δώρα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

Ωραιες καταστασεις!  :08. Toast:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Και του χρονου παιδια!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ωραία βραδιά η σημερινή,ηταν μια καλη ευκαιρια να βρεθούμε και να τα πούμε σε πιο χαλαρό κλίμα.
Να είμαστε καλα,υγεία και τύχη,καλη χρονια σε ολους.

----------


## Fataoulas

Κωστα δεν φαινονται οι φωτο

----------


## beefmeup

Εμενα μου εμφανιζονται ανονικα :01. Unsure: 
Αυτο το γκομενακι με το λευκο τζην κ το μαυρο μαλλι ποια ειναι? :08. Turtle: 
'Οπου' περιμενω review για το complete pre, παιρνεις δεν παιρνεις συμπληρωματα, οφειλεις να δοκιμασεις :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

Mια χαρα ειναι οι φωτος! 
Ρε σ αυτον το Golden ειπε κανεις να ξυριστει? Δηλαδη ενταξει οταν τον ειδαμε αρχικα ετσι ειπαμε ολοι ενα δε βαριεσαι μην τον στενοχωρησουμε και ειπαμε ενα "σου παει". Τωρα ομως το κακο εχει παραγινει. Στα  μουσια του πλεον θα βρουμε μικρα μανιταρια. Αυτα δεν ειναι σωστα πραγματα.

Α και κατι αλλο. Μη σας ψαρωνει η πιτα. Την αγορασε. Και ξερω και ονομα και διευθυνση του ζαχαροπλαστειου στον Κορυδαλλο. Ολα στο φως!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Ωραία πράγματα!!! Να 'στε καλά, καλή χρονιά σε όλους!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τα φλουριά για την ιστορία, βρηκαν ο *Γιώργος (οπου υπάρχει Θέληση*), ο *Δημήτρης Ζωης* από μέλη του φορουμ, στις δε υπόλοιπες 2 τα φλουριά βρέθηκαν από τον *Κώστα Ζυγόρη* Πανευρωπαικό και Παγκοσμιο πρωταθλητή στις κατηγορίες Physique της ΝΑC και απο τον *Θανάση Τσιλιβή
*Ελπίζουμε να τους φέρει τύχη για όλη την χρονιά!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μπραβο παιδια κ του χρονου. Βλεπω περασατε τελεια, ζηλεψα που δεν ηρθα γιατι ημουν εκτος Αθηνων.

Golden κτυπαει στα ισια πλεον σε μουσι τον Δημητρη1924 :01. Mr. Green:  ,μην ακουτε τπτ....καταπληκτικοι κ οι δυο! :01. Smile:   Οποιοι λενε τπτ απο την ζηλια τους τα λενε! :01. Razz:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> 'Οπου' περιμενω review για το complete pre, παιρνεις δεν παιρνεις συμπληρωματα, οφειλεις να δοκιμασεις


Θα το δοκιμάσω σίγουρα...Αν και μην περιμένεις κανά τρομερό review μιας και είμαι άσχετος  :01. Razz:  Ωραία κίνηση  τα δώρα αλλά αν δεν ήταν ο Polyneikos δεν θα το χα δει καν το φλουρί...πιθανόν να το χα καταπιεί  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές ακομη φωτογραφίες από μέλη του φορουμ

----------


## psonara

καλησπερα.αν και καθυστερημενα λογω δυσκολου ταξιδιου με χιονια και παγο,θα ηθελα κι εγω να σημειωσω με τη σειρα μου οτι η κοπη της πιτας ολοκληρωθηκε υπο τις καλυτερες προυποθεσεις.χαρηκα ειλικρινα που γνωρισα απο κοντα ανθρωπους που γνωριζα μονο δαδικτυακα εως τωρα.
ηταν ολα αψογα.το κλιμα ηταν ζεστο κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα,οι συμφορουμιτες ειχαν θετικη αυρα και ολα κυλησαν πιο ομορφα απ'οτι περιμενα.
ο κ.Μπουρναζος αψογος οικοδεσποτης και ο κ.Μαραγκακης πολυ ταπεινος και αξιολογος ανθρωπος.
ο muscleboss με ξαφνιασε ευχαριστα.διοτι δεν το περιμενα να ειναι τοσο προσιτος και επικοινωνιακος.το ιδιο και τον πολυνεικο που τον ειχα για πιο αυστηρο :01. Razz: 
τελος θα αφησω τον αδυναμια που οπως παντα ηταν αυθεντικος και πληθωρικος σε ολα του και κυριως στο λογο του!
ολα ηταν αψογα και θα χαρω να τα ξαναπουμε στο ατλας αυτη τη φορα.
συγχαρητηρια για την οργανωση :01. Wink:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> .το ιδιο και τον πολυνεικο που τον ειχα για πιο αυστηρο
> e:


Η αληθεια ειναι οτι.... ειναι λιγο αυστηρος :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Moderator:  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ε οχι και αυστηρός :01. Mr. Green: 
Χαρηκα που τα είπα για πρώτη φορά με την Λώρα, με τον Γιώργο (sobral) ,τον Γιώργο οπου-υπάρχει_θέληση, ειδικα οι πρώτι 2 ταξίδεψαν μάλιστα για το event και τους ευχαριστο΄με.
Οι υπολοιποι γνωστοί,ήταν όλοι υπέροχοι :08. Toast:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Feth

Και του χρονου παιδια.  :01. Smile:  Η λίλα τι ηρθε μονο για την πίτα και εφυγε? μονο 1 φωτογραφια?  :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

καλα ρε δε ξέρεις να μετράς? 3 ολόκληρες, και άλλη μία που βγήκε μόνο μαλλί  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Feth

> καλα ρε δε ξέρεις να μετράς? 3 ολόκληρες, και άλλη μία που βγήκε μόνο μαλλί


Ωχ, γκαφα μου, δεν ειδα καν την 3η σελιδα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ολα ήταν πάρα πολύ ωραία και κυριως να ευχαριστήσουμε εκτός τον Κώστα και τον Πάνο που επιμελήθηκαν όλη αυτη την συνάντηση και τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο με τα κορίτσια που ήταν τέλειοι οικοδεσπότες , γιατι περάσαμε πολύ όμορφα και ο χώρος πλέον είναι οικείος για μάς και ευχάριστος που μας γεμίζει ενέργεια 
Επίσης τα νέα μέλη , (ενοώ που γνωρήσαμε λάιβ) και αυτό είναι πιο ευχάριστο και ανθρώπινο όταν μιλάμε και διαδυκτιακά 
Και την Λώρα την ψωνάρα μας που επιτέλους έκανε την υπέρβαση και ήρθε σ αυτη την συνάντηση εκδήλωση των μελών του φόρουμ , αν και ΄'εφυγε σχετικά νωρίς 
Επίσης τα παιδιά που έτυχαν το φλουρί να είναι εξίσου τυχεροί στην νέα χρονιά και να τούς πάνε όλα καλα και δημιουργικά  :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλες και όλους που μας τίμησαν με τη παρουσία τους.  :03. Thumb up: 

Είχαμε τη χαρά να συναντηθούμε με αρκετά μέλη του φόρουμ και να γνωριστούμε για πρώτη φορά με κάποια άλλα (Δημήτρη1924, psonara, Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση εις το επανιδείν!).

Ευχαριστούμε το Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο για τη φιλοξενία, το Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη και το κατάστημα του Αθλητή για τα δώρα που πρόσφεραν σε όσους έτυχαν τα φλουριά, και το Γιάννη goldenera για τη βασιλόπιτα! Και του χρόνου! 
 :08. Toast:

----------


## sobral

Πολύ ωραία εκδήλωση, σε ζεστό κλίμα στο καλοδιατηρημένο γυμναστήριο του κ.Μπουρνάζου. Γνωριμία με τα μέλη, κουβεντούλα για θέματα εντός αλλά και εκτός φόρουμ, γενικά άξιζε το ταξίδι. Και του χρόνου να είμαστε καλά να τα ξαναπούμε! :08. Toast:

----------


## Fataoulas

> Εμενα μου εμφανιζονται ανονικα


Ok τωρα. Επρεπε να κανω ενα refresh στον firefox και τα addons του, και ολα δουλευουν κανονικα
Μπορω τωρα να απαντησω στο ερωτημα σου, μιας και μεχρι τωρα δε μπορουσα ουτε φωτο να ανεβασω






> Αυτο το γκομενακι με το λευκο τζην κ το μαυρο μαλλι ποια ειναι?

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Ήταν μία μοναδική ευκαιρία να βρεθούμε όλοι μαζί, πολλοί φίλοι του Forum.
Ο οικοδεσπότης Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος μας έκανε να νιώσουμε σαν στο σπίτι μας πραγματικά. Η συνάντηση μου θύμησε εν πολλοίς τον θεσμό "κόψιμο της πίτας" που ακολουθούσαν πολλά γυμναστήρια στις δεκαετίες του '80 και '90.
Τότε δεν υπήρχαν τα social media και ψάχναμε ευκαιρίες να βρεθούμε από κοντά φίλοι και συναθλητές.

Και του χρόνου με υγεία...

----------


## goldenera

> Ρε σ αυτον το Golden ειπε κανεις να ξυριστει? Δηλαδη ενταξει οταν τον ειδαμε αρχικα ετσι ειπαμε ολοι ενα δε βαριεσαι μην τον στενοχωρησουμε και ειπαμε ενα "σου παει". Τωρα ομως το κακο εχει παραγινει. Στα  μουσια του πλεον θα βρουμε μικρα μανιταρια. Αυτα δεν ειναι σωστα πραγματα.
> 
> Α και κατι αλλο. Μη σας ψαρωνει η πιτα. Την αγορασε. Και ξερω και ονομα και διευθυνση του ζαχαροπλαστειου στον Κορυδαλλο. Ολα στο φως!



Βρε ποντικογιατρούλη εσύ ως Κρητικός περίμενα να σου αρέσουν τα μούσια και τα μουστάκια, όπως φαίνεται όμως έχεις γερμανοαφομειωθεί πλήρως.......οπότε δούλεψε σκληρά για να προσφέρεις το φόρο σου στο κράτος που εργάζεσαι και άσε μας εμάς να αφήνουμε μούσια........ψαρογιατρούλη έ ψαρογιατρούλη :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

Nα ευχαριστήσουμε τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ που συμπεριελαβε στην ύλη του *20ου τεύχους του περιοδικου Bodybuilding & Fitness* την κοπή της Πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας.
Και του χρόνου!

----------


## goldenera

Άντε και σε ανώτερα :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## psonara

καποιος πειναει εδω και καποιος εφαγε και το κομματι της αλικης :01. Unsure:

----------


## psonara

και καποιες φωτογραφιες που κατεγραψε ο δικος μου φακος :01. Razz: 


και μια ακομα με τα χιονια που βρηκαμε στοδρομο την επομενη μερα και στο παρα πεντε δεν αποκλειστηκαμε

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Πολυ ωραιες παρουσίες, αντε και του χρονου με υγεια πρωτα απ ολα!!

Κριμα που δεν ημουν και εγω να ριξω λιγο το μεσο ορο ομορφιας  :01. Razz:

----------


## psonara

χα χα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> καποιος πειναει εδω και καποιος εφαγε και το κομματι της αλικης
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113855


Εγω βλέπω τον Κομπρα να κοιτάζει το κομμάτι του Διονύση με λάγνο ύφος πάντως  :01. Razz:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Βρε psonara πες ότι τραβάς φωτό να ποζάρουμε!!! Όλους απροετοίμαστους μιας έπιασες.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Δε μπορεσα να φαω απο του golden τη βασιλοπιτα :01. Sad:

----------


## goldenera

Γι'αυτό στεναχωριέσαι? Σε 1η ευκαιρία θα σου φέρω ένα ταψί ολόκληρο να την ευχαριστηθείς :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up: 

Ωραίες φωτό psonara :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

> Nα ευχαριστήσουμε τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ που συμπεριελαβε στην ύλη του *20ου τεύχους του περιοδικου Bodybuilding & Fitness* την κοπή της Πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας.
> Και του χρόνου!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113509
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113510


Να ευχαριστήσω λοιπόν και εγώ με τη σειρά μου τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ και το περιοδικό Bodybuilding & Fitness το οποίο με το αφιέρωμα στην κοπή της πίτας συνέβαλλε στην απαρχή της αναγνωρισημότητας μου από το ευρύ κοινό και εξηγούμαι. Σήμερα λοιπόν η συμπαθής κοπέλα υπάλληλος σούπερ μάρκετ της περιοχής από το οποίο ψωνίζω χρόνια μου λέει: σας είδα κάπου.....τη ρωτάω πού με είδες.....μου λέει σε ένα περιοδικό......για πλάκα της λέω ναι εγώ ήμουν με περισπούδαστο ίφος.....για να συνειδητοποιήσω λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα και αφού μου εξήγησε και η ίδια ότι βρέθηκε στα χέρια της το περιοδικό (είχε βρεθεί σε υποκατάστημα της γνωστής ασυλίδας για αγορά πρωτείνης για το αγόρι της) και εκεί με αναγνώρισε. Ποιός θα το περίμενε λοιπόν από μια κοπή πίτας, διάσημος στα πέρατα του κόσμου :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ποτέ δεν ειναι αργα συνοδοιπορε goldenera,καποια στιγμη έρχεται η καταξίωση  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Όπως έχω πεί πολλες φορές υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που μπορεί να μην είναι αγωνιστικοί αλλα είναι αληθινοί φίλαθλοι του αθλήματος και αγνοί , περισσότερο απο αγωνιστικούς που πολλοι είναι απλα ατομιστές και ούτε τους ενδιαφέρει κάτι περα απο προσωπική προβολή και κολακείες !
αυτοι οι άνθρωποι γυμνάζονται και τούς αρεσει να ενημερώνονται και να μαθαίνουν τα δρώμενα στο άθλημα και τους αθλητες και ένας απο αυτούς είναι και ο δικός μας ο Γιάννης (Γκολντενέρα) και επειδή έχω γνωρίσει όλα αυτα τα χρόνια παρόμοιους τέτοιους ανθρώπους , έχω να πώ ότι μόνο κοσμούν το χώρο και τον αναδεικνύουν στην πιο αγνή μορφή του  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Όπως έχω πεί πολλες φορές υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που μπορεί να μην είναι αγωνιστικοί αλλα είναι αληθινοί φίλαθλοι του αθλήματος και αγνοί , περισσότερο απο αγωνιστικούς που πολλοι είναι απλα ατομιστές και ούτε τους ενδιαφέρει κάτι περα απο προσωπική προβολή και κολακείες !
> αυτοι οι άνθρωποι γυμνάζονται και τούς αρεσει να ενημερώνονται και να μαθαίνουν τα δρώμενα στο άθλημα και τους αθλητες και ένας απο αυτούς είναι και ο δικός μας ο Γιάννης (Γκολντενέρα) και επειδή έχω γνωρίσει όλα αυτα τα χρόνια παρόμοιους τέτοιους ανθρώπους , έχω να πώ ότι μόνο κοσμούν το χώρο και τον αναδεικνύουν στην πιο αγνή μορφή του


Like!

----------


## goldenera

> Ποτέ δεν ειναι αργα συνοδοιπορε goldenera,καποια στιγμη έρχεται η καταξίωση


Έτσι φίλε Δημήτρη! :01. Mr. Green:

----------

